# How to Make a Dirt Floor



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay this question may have an obvious answer, so if you have to answer plainly please do, I cannot be offended. My first question is: Does anything go into making a dirt floor or can you just build whatever your building on top of the existing dirt? The place I am building my structure will need to be leveled by either digging or fill dirt so my second question is: Will the leveling process have any affect on a functional dirt floor?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just built my structure on the existing dirt. Leveling won't affect it.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

My bucks' stall we built on some mostly flat land and did not level the dirt floor, we just accounted for the slope of the land and built the structure so that the roof would be level. It's worked great for about 5 years now, and through use the floor has leveled itself out.

Sent from my VS501 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Did you decide one what kind of building you are doing? I've mentioned to you before that I have a dirt floor on a pole barn and one thing I wish I had done different (and still intend to remedy this) is make a small concrete lip or something (heck even pile dirt there) along the edge.

I get water that comes through in two corners in the winter. I've put a thick layer of rock around the outside edge but the water has since eroded the dirt under it away.

So I plan on just make a 2-3" lip of quick-crete or something around the edge, inside the barn.

As far as floor leveling, it's done that by itself over the years.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Did you decide one what kind of building you are doing? .


After days of searching for a suitable option for my shelter (and becoming increasingly frustrated at the lack of a perfect solution) I think I finally found the answer. https://www.amazon.com/Hopkins-90192-2x4basics-Shed-Style/dp/B000E3XNC0/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8:7up: A shed kit that seems easy enough to put together with our very limited construction knowledge. I think for ease I'll cover the exterior with metal ribbed siding and then on the inside I'll put plywood sheets to protect the metal from denting. How's that sound? (By the way when I say "I" and "our" I really mean I'll get my father to build it and I'll help)


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

However big you decide to build it, add 30% more. I think it's Murphy's law or something that a built goat shed is always too small


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> However big you decide to build it, add 30% more. I think it's Murphy's law or something that a built goat shed is always too small


I am planning on building this shed for two, but with space to accommodate triple that. Hopefully it won't be mysteriously too small.


----------

